
The Double World: One Man’s Search for Meaning in the Seattle Public Library - Vigier
http://theappendix.net/issues/2013/4/field-notes-theory-of-a-double-world
======
arca_vorago
It's an interesting read, but the author leaves us all hanging without any
closure. What else did he talk about in the manuscript? Is it published yet?
Have you scanned it yet, and if not why not? If I lived in Seattle I would
hasten to go take a read but the world doesn't live in Seattle... and the
attempts at making it a thought provoking ponderence leave us with very little
substance or data.

All I can do is say "very interesting" and move on with my day because there's
nothing else to follow up on.

I count two links in total, one supposedly about the architecture of the
Seattle Public Library, but I don't know because it's broken, and another a
link to a wikipedia page.

And what's with the random pictures of astronomy? Did they come from the
manuscript or are they just randomly inserted by the author for "flavor"?

All in all this is a horribly written article that needs heavy revision, and I
don't understand why it is here on HN.

~~~
lfmunoz4
I agree that the article leaves us hanging, author should have gone into more
detail about what the guys theory was.

So there is a "crazy" guy that goes to the library, the end.

So there is a "crazy" guy that goes to the library and has a theory that the
world is ....

The authors one job was to explain this strange guys theory because no one
else will look through it. The author failed at that.

------
lmm
It's the ramblings of an ill man, very evidently so. The description sounds
exactly like that of a schizophrenic (compare the sparrowOS/templeOS guy). As
I said on that thread, this is not a state we should romanticize or aspire to.

~~~
stefantalpalaru
Aspire to? Of course not. But you might learn something new about the disease
like the high IQ level of some schizophrenics that manage to construct
alternate realities with fascinating internal logic.

